# ESG skyline drop kit



## Rafique (15/12/17)

Now this looks nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (15/12/17)

Rafique said:


> Now this looks nice
> 
> View attachment 116341



I really, really absolutely must have one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (15/12/17)

Lets hope they make enough at a sensible price.
Otherwise I'll have to wait for Coppervape.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DaveH (15/12/17)

It's going to look really good on my shiny pico



Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

